# BERLIN | The Westlight | 65m | 15 fl | T/O



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

*The Westlight* | 65m | 15fl | U/C


Website


*Project Facts*

- Developer: Barings Deutschland
- Architects: Gruentuch Ernst Architekten
- Usage: Office
- Scheduled Completion: 2019
- Height: 60m
- Floors: 15


*Renderings*














































(c)Barings Deutschland / Gruentuch Ernst Architekten​


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

13.01.17

Only 32 years after the inauguration the former 9-storey headquarter of the Berliner Volksbank is going to be demolished and replaced by a new 15-storey office high rise. Beginning the demolition in February the building is expected to be down this in years autumn. The construction will start directly after the demolition is finished.

This is the current building which sadly is going to be replaced.
It was quite a landmark in the City West ... a very iconic building.









(c)Google Street View


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

30.09.17



























my pictures


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

20.02.17



























Pictures by BerlinerBauleiter


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

12.05.18









Link


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

After a long time a new update.
The construction progresses pretty well ... the second floor is beeing build right now.



dubaibobby said:


> Beachtlich, wie zügig es hier wieder in die Höhe geht.
> 
> Impressionen von gestern
> 
> ...


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

05.10.18



























pictures by me


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

14.12.18



dubaibobby said:


> Wird Zeit, dass die Skybar in der 33. Etage eröffnet, denn schon bald dürfte die City Ost Skyline von der 18. Etage aus kaum noch zu sehen sein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

02.01.19



dubaibobby said:


> Das wird ne durchaus interessante und metropolische Perspektive von der Nürnberger Str. Ecke Tauentzien aus. kay:
> 
> Update
> 
> ...


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

16.01.19


















my pictures


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

16.02.19



dubaibobby said:


> Eindrücke von gestern
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

pictures by Willy


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

A current view from the webcam shows that the last floor is under construction right now.
After that there is around 5m of roof construction missing where the terrace will be located.









LINK


----------



## keepthepast (Oct 23, 2009)

Very basic, characterless external design in my view. Sad that this valuable, focal point location would have a new structure that looks like a cookie-cutter design of any of hundreds of generic office buildings. The not-so-old building that was removed to make room for this dull replacement at least had interesting reliefs and design details that made it interesting.


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

This would have been a really bland building but that cladding is quite decent, especially when they finish the mullions and remove any protective film


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

16.04.19













































my pictures


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

21.04.19



dubaibobby said:


> Topped out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

14.05.19



dubaibobby said:


> Kaum zu glauben, dass das Türmchen bereits seine finale Endhöhe erreicht hat, in Berlin sieht das alles immer so wirtschaftlich impotent und auch wenig zeitgemäß aus. Hier hätte man locker 100m mehr (sprich rund 170m) in die Höhe streben können, aber auch das wäre L&L vermutlich "zu aufgeblasen" für die City West, armes Berlin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

06.07.19













































my pictures


----------



## citysquared (Jun 10, 2019)

Best solution for this corner.


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

^^ Best?
Meh ... It certainly is an ok draft and good urban planning but the loss of the previous building belittles the appreciation. It also could be a lot higher ... 100 or 120m would've suited the area a lot.


----------



## zoberta (Jul 19, 2019)

Link

I'm new here, the first post. I've already followed this forum. I should be happy for joined.


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

^^ Embedding pictures is possible after the 10th post.
Also you linked some Frankfurt webcams .. this is a Berlin project.


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

13.08.19



dubaibobby said:


> 13.08.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

16.08.19



dubaibobby said:


> Fast so schön wie das Motel One am Alexanderplatz
> 
> von heute
> 
> ...


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

08.09.19



dubaibobby said:


> Für meinen Geschmack stimmt bei dem Turm so gut wie nichts und er wirkt dabei auch noch kleiner als das Motel One (60m) am Alex, da fehlen mir mind. 15 bis 20m. Vom Breitscheidplatz kommend sieht der Turm dabei auch breiter als hoch aus, das ist weder besonders metropolisch, noch in irgend einer Weise elegant und mE ein absoluter fail. Unter L&L wird es in dieser Lage wohl nie einen Tower geben der höher als das EC ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

Berlin by Dan, auf Flickr


Berlin by Dan, auf Flickr


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

22.10.19



dubaibobby said:


> Von der Wohnung eines Bekannten aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

pictures by


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

03.12.19



dubaibobby said:


> Heute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

03.02.20



dubaibobby said:


> Heute vom KaDeWe aus. Diese Perspektive von der Seite finde ich etwas vorteilhafter, leider bekommt sie so kaum jemand zu sehen. Bei der Frontansicht stimmt leider so gut wie nichts, von dieser aus ist der "Turm" deutlich zu kurz und breit geraten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

The rest of the facade on top is beeing added currently.



dubaibobby said:


> Bilder von gestern/gemeinfrei


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

Some distant views by dubaibobby.



























by dubaibobby


----------

